# Epiphone 335 and Eastwood Malcolm Young tribute, $500 ea or $800 pair. Brampton



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Gituar | Guitars | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I don't know anything about the Eastwood, but think the Epi is overpriced. From memory, those seem to go for $300-$400ish.

If I was in the market I might go by to look at them as the guy is located less than two minutes from my house. I grew up with a lot of people who lived on that street, and I'll be in the Sobey's across the street from it in about an hour. So convenient, but he doesn't have anything I want.


----------



## Larry (Sep 3, 2016)

Good deal if you get everything pictured. ( Guitar related )


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

The guitars are in Brampton & he has a second item listed in Thunder Bay.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

colchar said:


> think the Epi is overpriced. From memory, those seem to go for $300-$400ish.


10-15 years ago, yes, but it isn’t the 70’s anymore


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

That`s an $800 well spent !


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

The Mal clone needs a Burns tailpiece to look the part.

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

vadsy said:


> 10-15 years ago, yes, but it isn’t the 70’s anymore



Idiot.

First, learn how to spell ('70s, not 70's; and you write out numerals lower than 100)), Second, the prices I was quoting were for about five years ago. Third, ten to fifteen years ago wasn't the '70s either you mental midget.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Roryfan said:


> The guitars are in Brampton & he has a second item listed in Thunder Bay.



His other ad is a wanted ad. It is in Thunder Bay, but with a GTA phone number so I expect he is looking to buy something for the cottage.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

colchar said:


> Idiot.
> 
> First, learn how to spell ('70s, not 70's; and you write out numerals lower than 100)), Second, the prices I was quoting were for about five years ago. Third, ten to fifteen years ago wasn't the '70s either you mental midget.


Imma give you a like because that was easy and a pleasant chuckle ,.plus, other forum members just did a facepalm/head shake in unison to your reply and I felt the force all the way out here


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

vadsy said:


> Imma give you a like because that was easy and a pleasant chuckle ,.plus, other forum members just did a facepalm/head shake in unison to your reply and I felt the force all the way out here



You're a whole special kind of stupid.

Time for me to figure out how the damned ignore list works with this new software. Feel free to do the same.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

colchar said:


> Time for me to figure out how the damned ignore list works


snowflake



colchar said:


> Feel free to do the same.


no way, I love your poasts


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

vadsy said:


> no way, I love your* poasts*


He'll come back for that one. lol


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

laristotle said:


> He'll come back for that one. lol


what's the over/under?

one. he's the smrtest and needs the world to know. I heard some swimsuit models were waiting for him to prove it
2. he's can't take criticism and needs an app to block out the world


my guess. he drinks too much, brings friends and west side story embraces the drama through off pitch singsong


----------



## Larry (Sep 3, 2016)

colchar said:


> Idiot.
> 
> First, learn how to spell ('70s, not 70's; and you write out numerals lower than 100)), Second, the prices I was quoting were for about five years ago. Third, ten to fifteen years ago wasn't the '70s either you mental midget.


Speaking of History, The Toronto Maple Leafs or is it Laughs are History for 2020.
Might be time for an Avatar change. Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Larry said:


> Speaking of History, The Toronto Maple Leafs or is it Laughs are History for 2020.
> Might be time for an Avatar change. Sorry, couldn't resist.


funny you bring that up. 



colchar said:


> I guaran-fucking-tee that this is the year the Leafs will finally end their Stanley Cup drought.


----------

